# Use of AD modifier



## meganrveach (Aug 19, 2015)

Can anyone shed light on using the AD modifier in the instance of not being complaint on documentation for all 7 steps by the Anesthesiologist?  

Medicare claims processing manual states Anesthesiologist supervising more than 4 concurrent cases or performing other services while directing concurrent procedures for their definition of Medical Supervision.

Would it be appropriate to use the AD modifier in the above instance and if so where is documentation found explaining this.


----------

